# 5 Motoren an einen FU



## GFI (22 März 2011)

Hallo Forum Mitglieder,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit  folgender Installation, wir würden gerne 5 AC Motoren 0,55 kW/400V mit einem FU (3,7kW) betreiben.
Die Motore habe alle jeweils einen eigenen Motorschutz und einen eigenen Schütz, zum ein und ausschalten (nach dem Abgang des FU's). 
Ist diese Beschaltung erlaubt und was muss man beachten (Parameter, schaltungstechnisch)? Die Motoren werden in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge, ständig (ca. 30 sek.) ein- und ausgeschaltet. 
Ein paar Fachleute behaupten der FU kann ein abgangsseitigiges ein-und  ausschalten der Motoren nicht aushalten, was ist davon zu halten?

Gruß GFI


----------



## Tigerente1974 (22 März 2011)

Die Fachleute haben Recht. Wenn die Verbindung zwischen FU und Motor bei laufendem Motor unterbrochen wird, entstehen Spannungsspitzen die den FU ins Jenseits schicken können...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 März 2011)

Hallo,
ob der FU das mitmacht oder nicht kann dir am Besten der Hersteller desselben beantworten.
Aber was mich interessieren würde ... warum willst du so einen Quatsch machen ? Geld sparen kann ja wohl kaum der Grund sein ... (ich glaube nicht, dass du hier etwas sparst).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Gebs (22 März 2011)

Hallo GFI,

ich habe gerade eine Anlage in Betrieb genommen, bei der 3 Motoren an einem FU hängen.
Es funktioniert. Aber: Du musst den FU ausschalten bevor Du den Motor wechselst. Sonst
geht der FU in Störung.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## HPE (22 März 2011)

Das hängt vom verwendeten FU ab. Manche Hersteller erlauben das, andere nicht. Da heisst es mit dem Hersteller Rücksprache halten. Generell sollte der FU grösser ausgelegt werden als die Summe der einzelnen Motoren. Auch hier gibts Hinweise in den Handbüchern bzw. vom Hersteller. 
Mit Motorschutzschalter am Ausang des FU muss man auch aufpassen. Die Oberschwingungen führen zu einer vorzeitigen Auslösung des MSS. Abhilfe schafft die Verwendung eines Sinusfilters am Ausgang des FU.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2011)

grundsätzlich möglich! Bitte auch mal hier lesen http://www.spsnet.de/showthread.php?p=208312


----------



## GFI (22 März 2011)

> Aber was mich interessieren würde ... warum willst du so einen Quatsch machen ? Geld sparen kann ja wohl kaum der Grund sein ... (ich glaube nicht, dass du hier etwas sparst).


 
danke für die Antwort, Du hast rechts man spart nicht wirklich etwas dabei, aber es wurde gemacht und jetzt müssen wir das höchstwahrscheinlich zurück bauen und haben natürlich fast keine Platzreserve für 5 statt einen Umrichter.

Gruß GFI


----------



## HArdball (4 April 2011)

*Schütz und Umrichter*

Ich denke das Hauptproblem in dieser Anwendung is nicht unbedingt der Umrichter sondern die Schützen. 
Wenn du die Schützen während vollem Umrichterbetrieb aufreißt werden sich die Kontakte trotz Funkenlöschkammern und den ganzen üblichen Klimbim binnen kürzester Zeit abmelden.
lg


----------



## Aventinus (4 April 2011)

Stichwort Dezentrale Umrichter...

So kannst du das Platzproblem evtl. umgehen


----------



## o.s.t. (4 April 2011)

Ich gehe mit HPE einig: Es hängt vom FU-Hersteller ab. -> Dort rückfragen!

Was auch noch wichtig ist bei der Auslegung des Umrichters: Die Ströme der einzelnen Motoren sind zu addieren und nicht die Kilowatt.
Was auch noch zu beachten ist, manche Umrichter haben eine Begrenzung der Unterlast, .z.B. 50%.

Auch die EMV-gerechte Installation am Umrichterausgang über die zusätzlichen Schaltelemente wird einiges aufwendiger, ausser du findest abgeschirmte Schütze.....

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## GFI (4 April 2011)

> Ich denke das Hauptproblem in dieser Anwendung is nicht unbedingt der Umrichter sondern die Schützen.
> Wenn du die Schützen während vollem Umrichterbetrieb aufreißt werden sich die Kontakte trotz Funkenlöschkammern und den ganzen üblichen Klimbim binnen kürzester Zeit abmelden.
> lg


 
Die Schütze sind für eine Abschaltung unter 'Last' gebaut, es ist wohl immer noch Stand der Technik auch Motoren von 0,2 kW bis größer 15 kW mit Schützen zu schalten (oder aus zu schalten), oder wie hat man dies vor 30 Jahren gemacht?



> Ich gehe mit HPE einig: Es hängt vom FU-Hersteller ab. -> Dort rückfragen!
> 
> Was auch noch wichtig ist bei der Auslegung des Umrichters: Die Ströme der einzelnen Motoren sind zu addieren und nicht die Kilowatt.


 
Der FU-Hersteller hat eine Ausgangsdrossel (du/dt) empfohlen um die Einschaltstrom zu minimieren und hat, ebenfalls eine Erhöhung der Taktfrequenz vorgeschlagen, wir setzten dies um und werden sehen...

Gruß GFI


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2011)

Bei guppnbetrieb von mehreren Antrieben an einen FU, empfiehlt
es ich einen Sinusfilter ausgangseitig einzubauen.


----------



## IBFS (4 April 2011)

5 gleich grosse Motoren an einen FU ist m.E. die normalste Sache der Welt.

Selbst der Fall:   MOTOR 1 mit 5kW und MOTOR 2 mit 17 kW, dann natürlich alternativ 
- logisch - habe ich schon mit einem MM440 mittels Parameterumschaltung gemacht 
(max. 3 Parametersätze sind dabei bei MM440 möglich).

Ihr macht euch da unnötig Gedanken.

Frank


----------



## bike (4 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 5 gleich grosse Motoren an einen FU ist m.E. die normalste Sache der Welt.
> 
> Selbst der Fall:   MOTOR 1 mit 5kW und MOTOR 2 mit 17 kW, dann natürlich alternativ
> - logisch - habe ich schon mit einem MM440 mittels Parameterumschaltung gemacht
> ...



Problematisch ist es, wenn ein Motor Mist macht und dann der Fu stoppt. 
Dann steht alles, daher bin der Meinung, ein Motor eine Steuereinheit.

Klar kann man mit Schütz und Parametersatz einiges machen, doch wo es sinnvoll ist, das ist schwer einzuschätzen.


bike


----------



## IBFS (4 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Problematisch ist es, wenn ein Motor Mist macht und dann der Fu stoppt.



Angsthase!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Problematisch ist es, wenn ein Motor Mist macht und dann der Fu stoppt.
> Dann steht alles, daher bin der Meinung, ein Motor eine Steuereinheit.
> 
> Klar kann man mit Schütz und Parametersatz einiges machen, doch wo es sinnvoll ist, das ist schwer einzuschätzen.
> ...



Wird in der Praxis schon sehr lange angewand und macht auch Sinn, es 
gibt zb Maschinn wo so 30 bis 100 Antriebe im Hochfrequenzbereich statisch
auf einer Frequenz laufen, dazu einmal gestartet werden und dann die ganze
Schicht durchlaufen. Wenn dann ein großer Gruppenumrichter vlt 20K€ kostet
ist das preiswerter wie viele kleine. Energietechnisch macht das auch Sinn.


----------



## MSB (4 April 2011)

Also ständig mehr Motore an einem FU zu betreiben, von mir aus auch unterschiedliche Motor-größen,
warum nicht, kann mitunter ja wirklich Sinn machen.

Aber das ganze unter Last umzuschalten, wie man das vom TE verstehen könnte,
halte ich für nicht sehr glücklich ... um nicht zu sagen für relativ gefährlich für die Endstufe des Umrichters.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Superkater (5 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das schon bei einigen Projekten in der Födertechnik so gemacht. 
1.  Den Umrichter auf U/F Betrieb schalten.
2.  Man muss aber achten, dass die maximalen Kabellängen zu den Motoren nicht übersschritten werden.
3.  Man muss die Motorschutzschalter richtig dimmensionieren.
4.  Wenn die SPS erkennt, dass ein Motorschutz gefallen ist -> Umrichter Freigabe wegnehemen.


----------



## HArdball (5 April 2011)

GFI schrieb:


> Die Schütze sind für eine Abschaltung unter 'Last' gebaut, es ist wohl immer noch Stand der Technik auch Motoren von 0,2 kW bis größer 15 kW mit Schützen zu schalten (oder aus zu schalten), oder wie hat man dies vor 30 Jahren gemacht?
> Gruß GFI


 

Ich denke das hier das Problem nicht in der Last sondern an der Art der Spannung liegt. Wenn die PWM bei 8kHz anstatt 50Hz liegt macht das doch einen großen Unterschied. Aus der Praxis weiß ich das ein guter Schütz eines bekannten Herstellers bei einem 27kw Motor schon mal binnen 3 Wochen zerstört sein kann. :sb10:

lg


----------

